# Scared for Teddy.



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an appointment tomorrow for Teddy but was hoping for some words of hope for me and him. Teddy has had an innocent heart murmur since he was a puppy and it has never bothered him. He has been in great shape aside from the back end sliding out from under him on the hard wood. He still jumps on the couch and everything. About a month ago he started coughing but within a day or two he stopped so I figured he just had a cold. Then about 3 days ago, he started coughing again and is still coughing. It isn't very often...maybe 5 times a day with a total of 5-7 hacks a day and it is usually when he is chasing Dakota around or barking or coming down the stairs. He is still eating like normal and acting like he always does. I'm very afraid that he is in congestive heart failure. Taking him to the vet is awful as he gets very very nervous so I'm dreading it but I"m also so scared for him.

He is almost 13 years old and is a chihuahua/pomeranian mix.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, hope the vet will help your baby. Sending prayers.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hugs and prayers your way. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## iforget (Jun 26, 2009)

Hoping all goes well with the visit to the vet.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope all goes well for you at the vet. In case you do get a diagnosis I wanted to tell you that our eskie Gromit was diagnsoed with CHF at the age of 10. He will be 15 in June and is still going strong so it doesn't mean a quick end of life for them. He is on meds and a low protein diet . Coughs a bit every day but otherwise a typical geriatric boy with good quality of life.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending you hugs and prayers. They sure can do a lot with managing these things. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Good thoughts for you and Teddy at the vet.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Lots of good thoughts for you and Teddy!!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

We rushed Teddy to the e-vet last nite as he was having a hard time breathing. They admitted him and I need to call soon. Im so worried.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Saying prayers for Teddy and you. I hope you get some good news this morning. Hugs...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My thoughts are with you. Hoping for the best outcome.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts & prayers from CT


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

cory said:


> We rushed Teddy to the e-vet last nite as he was having a hard time breathing. They admitted him and I need to call soon. Im so worried.


Oh no! I am praying for the best results.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, the vet just called and Teddy has an enlarged heart and fluid around his heart and in his chest. They are not sure what is causing the heart failure though. They are waiting for another doctor to come on at 9am to see if he can do a bit more to see. I have a bad feeling. He is still in the oxygen tent. 
I love my baby so much!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers being sent for you and Teddy from Georgia.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cory*

Cory

I am so very sorry to hear about all that Teddy is going through. I am praying-please keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Teddy, please know my thoughts are with you....Dawn


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you that they can help him with medication.Keep us posted. I understand how worried you must be.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry that you and Teddy is going through this. Positive vibes coming your way.


----------



## Shutterwolf (Jan 30, 2012)

wow im very sorry to hear this. i send my best wishes and my girl sends licks to help you feel better


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

The vet called back and they are going to do an ultrasound to see what is causing it and hopefully it will be something that can be managed by meds. The injection that they gave him last night reduced the fluid/blood around his heart but they said without the ultrasound, they can't tell exactly what the cause of it is. I just pray that we can treat it with meds. They also said his kidneys were a bit off also so are checking that also.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You and Teddy will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Teddy. Will keep looking for updates.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you all.... You guys are awesome...I'm making these decisions on my own as my husband is at work and it is so hard as the prices are getting high but I love him and he didnt appear to be suffering or like it was his time yet.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and Teddy are going through this scary time. Praying that they are able to manage the CF through medications. It is amazing what they can do with medications and heart failure. The medications managed it pretty well with our Golda. He was 16 when diagnosed and he did well on them. Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Teddy is being released to us tonight in fair condition  The ultrasound showed that he has a small atrial tear and some other problems with his heart but they feel that the tear should clot over as long as he remains calm. They are going to give us some meds for his heart. They also said he has high blood pressure but I'm not 100% sure that is accurate because he gets so nervous at the vets so we are going to get that all rechecked on Monday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the meds will work.

Thank you all so much for the prayers and the support. It truly helped me get through this. Teddy was my first puppy and I love him dearly. Poor Dakota is depressed too without Teddy here.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

So glad to hear he is coming home. I pray the meds work and he is feeling more himself very soon! Hugs to you, hopefully you'll feel a little better too once he's home.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry I missed all of this today. I am so glad that he got the treatment he needed... please keep us up to date on his progress. I am hoping for the best news with him.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry this has happened to Teddy. Sure glad is home. You all need some rest and peace, I do hope you are able to get some.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am just seeing this. Sending prayers that Teddy will continue to get better!!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I just thought I would post an update...We had a follow-up with our regular vet today and he was shocked to see how good Teddy was doing. He said based on the report he got from the animal hospital he expected to see Teddy with bluish gums and having a difficult time, not running and jumping at the office today. I have to bring him back tomorrow for a followup on his bloodwork as his initial bloodwork showed some kidney issues and some of the cardiac meds will need to be tweaked if this is the case so keeping my fingers crossed that everything is fine. We are holding off on the viagra for now since he is looking so good on the other three meds. We are also starting a cardiac diet. I also noticed Teddy wanting to spend more time with us. The last few months he was spending more time in our bedroom sleeping and I just assumed it was because he was getting older but now he is sleeping but spending the time next to me instead so I'm guessing he is feeling better. It seems like we are past the immediate crisis and now just need to monitor and manage him.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so happy for your little guy, way to go Teddy.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So glad Teddy is feeling better......Huggs from our crew.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

(((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so glad that Teddy is doing better. Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------

